# July Russian Martial Art Camp with Saulius Puzikas



## sjahq (May 13, 2004)

*Russian Martial Art Camp:* Saturday and Sunday *July 24* and *25*, *2004*. Come train with former "Spetsnaz" operative, *Saulius "Sonny" Puzikas*. Sonny is a top student of *Vladimir Vasiliev*, the founder of Russian Martial Art in North America.
You will learn: 

Never before seen knife techniques
Advanced "Spetsnaz" Body Guarding Tactics to protect your loved ones
Defense inside a car
How to fight from a chair and other disadvantaged positions.
...and much more
*Cost:* $150. if paid in full before *June 15, 2004 *
$180. after June 15, 2004
$200. at the door
*(be sure to register early)*
*Note: Hotel rooms in the area are filling up quickly due to the mid-ohio races the same week. Make reservations a.s.a.p. to guarantee a room. Call (419-938-6089) for details on hotels in the area.*
For more information, or a flyer, contact: 
*John Saylor
P.O. Box 428 
Perrysville, OH 44864*
*Phone: 419-938-6089*


----------



## TCJitsu (May 31, 2004)

I have several people that may be interested. What is the one day cost?


----------



## Jay Bell (Jun 1, 2004)

Could we get some more details?  Times, location of the event, what to bring and things of that nature?


----------



## Thunderbrent (Jun 19, 2004)

The event will be held the weekend of July 24.  I do not believe a gi will be necessary.  Breakfast lunch and dinner will be provided under the Gold Plan which I believe (but dont quote me) is 180 if you reserve your spot with the 50 dollar down payment by July 1.  For more information and specific details on the camp, please contact John Saylor at 419-938-6089.  I'm sure you will find this seminar to be a memorable and valuable experience.


----------



## Thunderbrent (Jun 19, 2004)

If you are unable to find accomodations, you will be able to sleep on the gyms mats w/ sleeping bags, blankets and pillow, etc. for $10 a night.


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 20, 2004)

To Jay Bell and all concerned:
If you can train with Sonny -- I truly doubt you will be disappointed. "The Crew" might half-jokingly refer to the man as 'The Eeeevil Russian" of our bunch -- he will test your reserves, certainly -- yet, he is truly one of the most genuine and sincere teachers of Systema available in N.America.
 If you are intersted in Systema -- go.
Train.
Learn from a 'pro'.
I doubt you will regret it.


----------



## sjahq (Jun 24, 2004)

To all planning on attending this camp:
Please get your reservations in before *July 1st* so that we know how many people will be here. You will also save money if you register before that date. There are still spaces available. To reserve your spot send $50 non-refundable deposit to *P.O. Box 428, Perrysville Ohio 44864 * Also, the nearby hotels are nearly all filled up so you will either need to book a room closer to the Columbus or Cleveland area, or you can "camp out" on the mat for *free* (not for $10 as was posted by thunderbrent). Just bring your own bedding, towels, etc. Please give me a call if you have any other questions, or if I can be of any help with anything else. 
Sincerely,
John Saylor 
(419)-938-6089


----------



## sjahq (Jul 1, 2004)

Last Day to get the $150 price, hurry up and call in your preregistrations!


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jul 25, 2004)

Just a quick thank you for an excellent seminar.

Jeff and Dave Bowers


----------



## NYCRonin (Jul 26, 2004)

A request:
Could a few who attended give us a taste of what Sonny cooked up for you all? I am sure the menu contained many hot and tasty items...and the things Sonny serves up 'cold' are probably the most enjoyable of all!
 Please take the time, if you can; to write a few details - and whet the palates for the next time Sonny schedules a seminar.

Thank you so much.


----------



## SPQR (Aug 5, 2004)

NYCRonin said:
			
		

> To Jay Bell and all concerned:
> If you can train with Sonny -- I truly doubt you will be disappointed. "The Crew" might half-jokingly refer to the man as 'The Eeeevil Russian" of our bunch .


Judging by his name - Saulius Puzikas is a 100% Lithuanian, not Russian.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 6, 2004)

SPQR said:
			
		

> Judging by his name - Saulius Puzikas is a 100% Lithuanian, not Russian.


I believe that's true.

Jeff


----------



## NYCRonin (Aug 9, 2004)

OMG! What sticklers for accuracy we have herein!
 I only mentioned a 'nickname' -- not Sonnys geneology. 
I have been nicknamed, variously - on my job; "Mean Green' - yet I am hardly a 'mean' person..."The Angel of Death" -- and although I might have brought two attackers to 'deaths door' (BTW - they survived, thankfully) over the last 19 years as I responded, legally and with just cause; to very violent attacks - I am hardly that nickname either. Nor am I the often heard 'white S.O.B.' or other term the clientele use on my employ.I am much more 'pink' in color -- and my birth mother was definelty not canine in genetic origin.

Sonnys nickname is simply that -- a nickname used amongst friends. Sheeesh - dont get your panties in a bunch over it all.
Relax.

(also BTW -- I most definetly do understand if anyone of the 2 'Lithuainian' mentions above come from those of a Lithuainian heritage -- if the use of that nickanme in anyway offended you, I offer my appologies. I have a good friend at work who has a Russian sounding name - and once greeted him in Russian. He stopped and said "My friend, I am not Russian - I am Polish. And as a child I was forced to learn Russian...but do not speak it. Please, do not use Russian to talk to me...please. I am American -- speak in English, please". I, to this day; will only use English when speaking to him - I understand, and honor; HIS request.)


----------



## SPQR (Aug 9, 2004)

No need to appologize.  My message was simply intended to clarify for those not familiar with the matter.  That's all.


----------



## NYCRonin (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool. 
LOL -- perhaps Sonny could live with the tag - 'Eeevvvilll Lithuainian'...then again, perhaps I should just be happy with 'my friend Sonny'. 
(Believe me, dear readers; he is someone that you would want as a friend...MUCH more so than the opposite!)


----------

